

Sean Murphy on the first dozen enterprise customers - amirmc
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/09/sean-murphy-on-the-first-1-6-enterprise-customers.html

======
augustflanagan
Sean is a really great guy. He helped my partner and I out when we were sort
of at a crisis point. He reached out and gave us several hours of his time and
put us in touch with a great advisor who we are still working with.

------
thaumaturgy
skmurphy approached me a while back to see if I'd like to get some help with
my business, and I gratefully accepted. I found him (and Theresa) to be
dedicated, extremely intelligent, knowledgeable in multiple fields, and --
best of all for anyone willing to try working with me -- very patient.

------
jules
This is a fantastic interview. It has given me a new perspective on how a B2B
is started. In my mind it was like building a pretty much finished product and
then sending some emails around to people who might be interested. But instead
it seems much harder to get the first couple of customers and you want to work
really closely with those first customers to get credibility, success stories
and last but not least to improve and develop your product according to their
needs.

------
ryanelkins
I found this to be a really worthwhile read. This is about the stage we are at
right now and I've really been thinking about many of the points that were
brought up here which clarified my thoughts. It's long, but definitely worth
it.

------
10ren
I've only read the first few pages, but this sounds exactly like Steve Blank's
4 steps - ie. fantastic.

------
hellweaver666
Why does this read like a page of fake testimonials? :-)

